# BackMarket



## nicomarcos (15 Mai 2019)

Bonjour à tous,
Qui a déjà acheté chez BackMarket, car là j'ai un gros soucis.
J'ai acheté un iPhone en février, au fil du temps je le sentais mal, beaucoup de bugs, de plus en plus
au fil du temps  et hier soir : H-S complet.
Je les contacte par mail pour la marche à suivre (sous garantie), ils me mettent en relation avec le reconditionneur qui me réponds que mon téléphone n'est pas garanti car BackMarket ne les paye pas. Je lui réponds que c'est pas mon problème et il me donne leur N° de téléphone.
 et comme par hasard ligne en panne "exceptionnellement" aujourd'hui. J'en suis à mon Xème mail, plus de réponse.
Moralité j'ai plus de téléphone et plus d'interlocuteur !
Super, sérieux tout ça


----------



## peyret (15 Mai 2019)

T'es pas le seul....  https://forum.quechoisir.org/fuyez-back-market-t136200.html


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Mai 2019)

Ah ils peuvent faire de la pub à la télé, je me retrouve avec un iPhone Classé OR Grade A+ 
qui marche plus au bout de 3 mois et j'ai plus de téléphone et mon argent avec.
Super tout gagné !
En cessation de paiement ?


----------



## Chris K (15 Mai 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Qui a déjà acheté chez BackMarket, car là j'ai un gros soucis.
> J'ai acheté un iPhone en février, au fil du temps je le sentais mal, beaucoup de bugs, de plus en plus
> au fil du temps  et hier soir : H-S complet.
> ...



Salut,

Selon les Conditions Générales d’Utilisation (https://www.backmarket.fr/cgv.html), BlackMarket se dégage de toutes responsabilités.
Si ton vendeur (« reconditionneur ») vend toujours sur BlackMarket alors qu’il ne fait pas fonctionner la garantie c’est louche.

Bon courage.


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Mai 2019)

Non tu prends le problème à l'envers : le vendeur (qui m'a téléphoné) ne me le garanti pas parce que BackMarket ne lui a toujours pas versé la commission .
C'est pas pareil !
Pour te faire une idée regardes les forums, Que Choisir par exemple.


----------



## Chris K (15 Mai 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Non tu prends le problème à l'envers : le vendeur (qui m'a téléphoné) ne me le garanti pas parce que BackMarket ne lui a toujours pas versé la commission .
> C'est pas pareil !
> Pour te faire une idée regardes les forums, Que Choisir par exemple.



Heuu quand tu achètes un produit, la garantie n’est pas à rebours... elle est effective dès le moment de la vente non ?
Je ne comprends pas comment un vendeur peut décider du jour au lendemain de ne plus garantir un appareil qu’il a vendu. Il s’agit d’un professionnel en plus.

Qu’est-ce qui est marqué dans ton contrat de garantie ?


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Mai 2019)

C'est BackMarket qui garanti mais comme ils sous-traitent avec des "reconditionneurs" celui n'étant pas payé par BackMarket il ne prends pas la garantie et BackMarket s'en décharge.
C'est un dialogue de sourds, ils se renvoient la balle et toi dans l'histoire.....t'es ??????
C'est le serpent qui se mords la queue, c'est pas rigolo crois moi !


----------



## Chris K (15 Mai 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> C'est BackMarket qui garanti mais comme ils sous-traitent avec des "reconditionneurs" celui n'étant pas payé par BackMarket il ne prends pas la garantie et BackMarket s'en décharge.
> C'est un dialogue de sourds, ils se renvoient la balle et toi dans l'histoire.....t'es ??????
> C'est le serpent qui se mords la queue, c'est pas rigolo crois moi !



Moi je suis un membre du forum (forum où tu as posté ta mésaventure).

Ce que je lis dans les conditions générales de vente :



> *Garantie et responsabilité*
> Le Vendeur renseigne dans chacune de ses offres les garanties accordées à l’Acheteur pour chaque Produit. JUNG S.A.S. ne fournit aucune garantie à l’Acheteur sur les Produits, leur disponibilité ou leur adéquation à leurs besoins.
> 
> JUNG S.A.S. invite l’Acheteur à interroger le Vendeur pour s’assurer de la nature et du niveau de garantie accordée.
> ...



Ainsi que :



> *Reprise*
> JUNG S.A.S. met en relation un Membre et le Vendeur (ci-après le « Reconditionneur ») afin que ce dernier rachète auprès des Membres des produits d’occasion. Le Reconditionneur détermine seul quel type de produit il accepte de reprendre et selon quelles modalités.



Je ne vois pas où il est marqué que BlackMarket garanti quoique se soit, bien au contraire...


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Mai 2019)

1° : Tout d'abord  qui c'est JUNG S.A.S ?
2° : J''ai posté quoi sur "ton forum" ?
3° : Si tu veux me le répares ça ira plus vite que de  discuter dans le néant.


----------



## Chris K (15 Mai 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> 1° : Tout d'abord  qui c'est JUNG S.A.S ?



visiblement la société qui est derrière l’enseigne BlackMarket.



nicomarcos a dit:


> 2° : J''ai posté quoi sur "ton forum" ?



Où ai-je écrit qu’il s’agissait de « mon » forum ??



nicomarcos a dit:


> 3° : Si tu veux me le répares ça ira plus vite que de  discuter dans le néant.


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Mai 2019)

Bon allez, on est d'accord comme ça.
Fini pour ma part.
Bonne soirée


----------



## Wizepat (15 Mai 2019)

Qui a émis la facture ?

C’est à lui de faire le nécessaire, c’est le responsable légal...


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Mai 2019)

La facture est  du "reconditionneur" mais c'est BackMarket  qui a été payé, mais pas le vendeur, donc il refuse la garantie. Il n'a pas encaissé sa part.
Perso je le comprends : il reconditionne, il "vends" mais il est pas payé !
Et je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas.
Sacré sac de noeuds, bien montée l'affaire !


----------



## Wizepat (15 Mai 2019)

Qu’il soit payé ou non, ce n’est pas ton affaire... c’est au reconditionneur de prendre la garantie à sa charge. 

Dans le cas contraire, il faut l’assigner en justice. Auquel cas, tout le monde sera convoqué, backmarket et le vendeur. 

Mais malheureusement, plusieurs problèmes. Ce sont des procédures longues et onéreuses. 

Par ailleurs, quel est le pays de résidence du reconditionneur ? Car ce détail peut compliquer l’affaire.


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Mai 2019)

Oui d'accord mais vaut avouer que tout ça n'est pas très clair.
Il faut savoir qu'ils travaillent avec plusieurs reconditionneurs, va sur leur site tu verras combien il y en a, je l'ai pas compté
mais il y en pas mal !


----------



## Chris K (15 Mai 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> La facture est  du "reconditionneur" mais c'est BackMarket  qui a été payé, mais pas le vendeur, donc il refuse la garantie. Il n'a pas encaissé sa part.
> Perso je le comprends : il reconditionne, il "vends" mais il est pas payé !
> Et je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas.
> Sacré sac de noeuds, bien montée l'affaire !



Il n’y a aucune raison que tu supportes un litige entre BlackMarket et le reconditionneur.
Le reconditionneur doit se retourner contre BlackMarket et non pas faire supporter ses aléas à l’acheteur.
Tu considères peut-être BlackMarket comme pas très net (mais les conditions de vente sont très claires), mais, au vu de ce que tu écris, le vendeur ne paraît pas bien net non plus.


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Mai 2019)

Et oui c'est un gros sac de noeuds plein d'embrouilles et pendant ce temps toi tu attends que ces messieurs se mettent d'accord.
Moi aussi j'ai payé et j'ai plus rien, je vais pas prendre un avocat quand même, ils le savent aussi.


----------



## Chris K (15 Mai 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Et oui c'est un gros sac de noeuds plein d'embrouilles et pendant ce temps toi tu attends que ces messieurs se mettent d'accord.
> Moi aussi j'ai payé et j'ai plus rien, je vais pas prendre un avocat quand même, ils le savent aussi.



Ca me paraît assez clair au contraire (c.f. les posts précédents).


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Mai 2019)

Mais c'est bien sûr
Bonne soirée


----------



## Wizepat (15 Mai 2019)

C’est tout le problème de ces plateformes. Tu as affaire à une entreprise inconnu, sans pignon sur rue, avec aucune coordonnée pour communiquer et domicilier à l’étranger. 

Mise à part insister auprès du reconditionneur, je ne vois pas trop de solution...

J’ai regarder vite fait. J’ai cliqué sur la promo en première page qui fait miroiter un iPhone 7 a 250 €. Le vendeur est espagnol. C’est t’es clair sur la provenance de la marchandise.


----------



## LaJague (16 Mai 2019)

Y’a pas à tortiller, celui qui doit prendre en charge la réparation c’est celui qui a fait la facture et qui a encaissé l’argent ! Tu les mets en demeure par lettre AR et tu vois avec ton assurance pour une assistante juridique


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Mai 2019)

Bon et bien voilà des nouvelles pour ceux que ça intéresse, je ne vous passe toutes les pérégrinations faites, donc étant lassé de cette embrouille, (je passe les détails, il faudrait une page), donc
-Plainte déposée pour non respect du contrat et escroquerie.
-Plus de réponses de leur part (ils en on tellement l'habitude).
-Après analyse de l'engin, la carte mère est chinoise.
-Le réparateur qu'ils m'avaient proposé refuse toute réparation provenant de BM.
-Je ne laisse pas tomber l'affaire, c'est de l'escroquerie à l'état pur.
-Fuyez


----------



## luc1en (17 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,
je l'ai échappée belle !
Une unique tentative d'achat avait échoué pour une raison inconnue. Mon compte ayant été bloqué, il leur fallait en plus une copie de ma CNI. La bonne blague, j'ai abandonné –avec raison.


----------



## Wizepat (17 Mai 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Bon et bien voilà des nouvelles pour ceux que ça intéresse, je ne vous passe toutes les pérégrinations faites, donc étant lassé de cette embrouille, (je passe les détails, il faudrait une page), donc
> -Plainte déposée pour non respect du contrat et escroquerie.
> -Plus de réponses de leur part (ils en on tellement l'habitude).
> -Après analyse de l'engin, la carte mère est chinoise.
> ...



Merci pour ton retour et cette expérience qui pourra en aiguiller d’autres futurs acheteurs. 

A mon sens, c’est la roulette russe. Tu peux tomber sur un vendeur sérieux comme sur un escroc. Malheureusement pour toi, tu as tiré le mauvais numéro. 

Ne perd pas espoir, tu peux engager une procédure mais il faut être patient. 

Tiens nous informer de la suite...


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Mai 2019)

Oui je vous tiens informé, pour l'instant la procédure démarre, donc patience.
Pour info j'ai acheté un un iPhone 8  chez Apple, fini ces plateformes de M****E,  tant pis ça vaut son prix mais au moins 
c'est du véritable.
Mais je ne laisse pas tomber l' affaire avec BM, procédure en cours, tant pis pour mon argent mais je laisse pas tomber, ils
ont l'habitude de ce genre de "non suivi" et de procédure.
Et juste pour info, le reconditinneur de BM  attends toujours juste 30.000€ de leur part, c'est bien pour ça qu'ils ne veulent 
plus assurer la garantie.
Et pour info BM injoignable, (mail, tél)..
Donc eux ne font rien , ils font "confiance" à un tas de reconditinneurs, ils  encaissent l'argent mais ne les payent pas, voilà d'ou vient l'embrouille !
Voilà la  galère.
Il semble inconcevable que se site est encore "pignon sur rue".
Ils peuvent faire des pubs à la télé, quand je les vois j'ai envie de casser ma télé
Fuyez


----------



## Chris K (18 Mai 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Oui je vous tiens informé, pour l'instant la procédure démarre, donc patience.
> Pour info j'ai acheté un un iPhone 8  chez Apple, fini ces plateformes de M****E,  tant pis ça vaut son prix mais au moins
> c'est du véritable.
> Mais je ne laisse pas tomber l' affaire avec BM, procédure en cours, tant pis pour mon argent mais je laisse pas tomber, ils
> ...



Merci pour l’info. Ce que j’ai personnellement du mal à comprendre c’est que tu sembles faire plus confiance au vendeur (lequel te dit que c’est la faute à BlackMarket, le vendeur peut raconter n’importe quoi aussi) et en vouloir directement à BlackMarket (dont les conditions d’utilisation sont écrites noir sur blanc : en gros tu utilises le service à tes risques et périls). Tout le monde te dit de te retourner contre le vendeur (ou reconditionneur). Ce qui est logique.

En revanche ce qui semble dommageable (à ce que tu nous dis car je ne connais pas ce service en détail) c’est qu’il n’y a pas de gestion efficace de litiges ou d’alertes dans BlackMarket concernant un vendeur indélicat (un vendeur qui décide d’annuler la garantie, c’est clairement de l’arnaque). Si c’est le cas, c’est un gros manque, voire une négligence sur ce genre de marché.

Bon courage.


----------

